# Alpine Impact Extreme 34 1/2" ATA Bow



## TXSpike (Dec 28, 2007)

I set up an Alpine Impact Extreme solo cam [email protected] 70#with a GKF Huntmaster 2000 rest.This bow is 34 1/2" axle to axle.Using a archery glove,I was able to shoot this five arrow group at 25yds with 2219 aluminum arrows.I really didn't notice it to be any harder to shoot than a longer ATA bow.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

nice group.....:thumbs_up

what's your drawlength?


----------



## TXSpike (Dec 28, 2007)

I set it at 29".


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

How do your fingers feel after 50 shots or so?? I've shot shorter bows well, but they tend to "hurt me" when I start shooting more arrows through them.


----------



## TXSpike (Dec 28, 2007)

I've never had a problem with my fingers.I did shoot this bow more than fifty times.I've had some problems with my shoulder,but a little rest has seemed to take care of that.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

what fingers do you hold with at full draw? I was playing around with my 33" ata Mission the other day and was holding one over and one under at full draw. I actually shot it alot better than I thought I would.


----------



## TXSpike (Dec 28, 2007)

One over and two under.I haven't tried any other ways.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

That's pretty Good for a really short bow. Can you do it consistently????


----------



## TXSpike (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes.The things I really concentrate on is not only keeping the pin on the spot I want to hit,but also really keeping my eye focused on the spot too,followed by a smooth release with a good follow through.


----------



## EliteRitual35 (Oct 11, 2019)

I just purchased this bow used. In very good condition. Only thing I have an issue with when the cam rolls over, there's a fairly loud (too loud for the woods) "click." Has anyone else had this happen? And how would I fix this to silence the bow when the cam rolls over?


----------

